# Anyone catching any pomps?



## KentuckyKayaker (Oct 28, 2011)

Going surf fishing this weekend just wondering if anyone is catching any pompano?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have covered several miles of beach over the last week and seen probably 1 legal fish. Good news, I have seen about a billion undersized fish.

We need a little wave action......


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Right now I can't buy a pomp. lot's of small whiting . today I went for flounder and had a good day. released about 10 shorts and kept 3 12"ers. sting rays are thick, all of em moving east. remoras are a pretty common catch lately. a few days ago i launched a whiting head as far as I could. as I was reeling that in I thought what a huge remora, on further review it was a cobia. pretty amazing. been a strange fall so far.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

I will admit to trying and failing three times over the last two weeks. A few redfish and a few whiting but no pomps. I too have seen plenty of juvy pomps in close. The water temp has still been in the low 80's and while it is crystal clear it has been too flat to stir things up good. I feel that after this cold front pushes through and we get some east wind to move the water without muddying it up, the fall bite should turn on.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

South wind and surf! I did have a close friend catch 3 a week ago...before to north winds. All three were fat fall Pompano. He weighed the biggest one at GBBT and it came at 4.7 pounds. Haven't seen anything since the wind shifted. Good news is that the water temperature is coming down. Won't be long now.

The late C2 of the Pompano Posse would say that the leaves are just about to start dropping from the Pompano Tree. He was always right!


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Might be worth it to drag a sand flea via a carolina rig and work the troughs and such. Running and gunning might be worth the extra effort. I went to Navarre pier for a few hours on Sunday with pistol grip in hand looking for pomps, but I only had 2 confirmed sightings. They totally blew off my purty jig.


----------



## KentuckyKayaker (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the reports. I've been patiently waiting on them to show up.


----------



## Bama Dave (Oct 22, 2013)

Headed to Pickens saturday morning to see if any pompano are running the beaches. Does Gulf Breeze B&T have any live fleas? Going to carry the rake just in case. I will give a report after the weekend. Later BD


----------



## Bama Dave (Oct 22, 2013)

Well woke up this morning and the cool temperatures outside told me to wait and see about heading out to Pickens and freezing on the beach. Well maybe next weekend. Later BD


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Caught one today around 10 am...nice 16-17 inch pomp but was the only one


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Pompano*

Also got a single this afternoon around 4. 15 inches and healthy. Shrimp on a Pomp Rig.


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Got another single pomp yesterday around 10am again...was barely legal around 12 inches but sure was tasty last nite!! Got two more days to fish until we head back home so hope to report on a few more pomps...good luck this morning!


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*pomp*

Caught me a fine one Sunday about 4:30pm east of Portifino. On a sand flea. Sand fleas everywhere.


----------



## surfcast79 (May 11, 2013)

Caught a nice fat one at 14 inches on Monday off Navarre beach. Sighted one in the waves but no bites the rest of the day.


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

ended up getting another pomp on Tuesday and this morning also...that making 4 in 5 days which is fine by me...funny thing is they all were caught right around 10 am 4 mornings in a row!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Been slow..couple legals a day.Battery cooper 234 still producing,just few and far between..


----------

